# (xorg) Problema al inciar X se pone pantalla negra (abierto)

## tuxmaniaco

Hola a tod@s, he estado buscando alguna solucion pero no encuentro nada, acabo de hacer una instalación nueva, todo compilo muy bien, pero al arrancar se pone la pantalla negra, este es mi xorg 

x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.1

x11-base/xorg-x11-7.4-r1

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.42-r3

```

X.Org X Server 1.7.1

Release Date: 2009-10-23

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r5-tux x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux tuxmaniaco 2.6.31-gentoo-r6-tux #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Nov 20 21:30:09 Local time zone must be set-- x86_64

Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=tux3 ro root=811 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 video=vesafb:1280x1024-32@50 splash=silent,fadein,theme:natural_gentoo

Build Date: 25 November 2009  08:38:14PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.16.0

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Nov 25 23:15:59 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) Option "AllowMouseOpenFail"

(**) Option "AIGLX" "true"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(**) Extension "RENDER" is enabled

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

(II) Loader magic: 0x7bd260

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI: (0:0:1:3) 10de:0753:1043:82e8 nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Co-Processor rev 162, Mem @ 0xfdf80000/524288

(--) PCI: (0:1:9:0) 109e:036e:1461:0001 Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture rev 2, Mem @ 0xfddff000/4096

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0:0) 10de:0641:0000:0000 nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce 9400 GT] rev 161, Mem @ 0xfa000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf8000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000dc00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  190.42  Tue Oct 20 21:19:30 PDT 2009

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.1, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module freetype

(II) UnloadModule: "freetype"

(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module type1

(II) UnloadModule: "type1"

(EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.1, module version = 2.3.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  190.42  Tue Oct 20 20:42:04 PDT 2009

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02@00:00:0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseEDID" requires a boolean value

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "on"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "CursorShadow" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "CursorShadowAlpha" "64"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseEdidFreqs" "FALSE"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseDisplayDevice" "DFP"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseEdidDpi" "FALSE"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseEvents" "false"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "ModeValidation" "NoEdidModes"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "DisableGLXRootClipping" "True"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "DamageEvents" "True"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "DynamicTwinView" "0"

(**) Nov 25 23:15:59 NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(**) Nov 25 23:15:59 NVIDIA(0): Enabling cursor shadow

(**) Nov 25 23:15:59 NVIDIA(0): Cursor shadow alpha = 64

(**) Nov 25 23:15:59 NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID has been

(**) Nov 25 23:15:59 NVIDIA(0):     disabled on all display devices.

(II) Nov 25 23:15:59 NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) Nov 25 23:15:59 NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(WW) Nov 25 23:16:00 NVIDIA(GPU-0): The EDID read for display device CRT-1 is invalid: the

(WW) Nov 25 23:16:00 NVIDIA(GPU-0):     checksum for EDID version 1 is invalid.

(--) Nov 25 23:16:00 NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

(--) Nov 25 23:16:00 NVIDIA(GPU-0): Raw EDID bytes:

(--) Nov 25 23:16:00 NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

(--) Nov 25 23:16:00 NVIDIA(GPU-0):   00 ff ff ff ff ff ff 00  05 e3 82 19 1e ea 04 00

(--) Nov 25 23:16:00 NVIDIA(GPU-0):   1f 10 01 03 68 28 19 78  2f 57 0e a3 59 49 97 24

(--) Nov 25 23:16:00 NVIDIA(GPU-0):   14 4f 54 bf ef 00 81 80  81 40 71 4f 95 00 01 01

(--) Nov 25 23:16:00 NVIDIA(GPU-0):   01 01 01 01 01 01 9a 29  a0 d0 51 84 22 30 50 98

(--) Nov 25 23:16:00 NVIDIA(GPU-0):   36 00 98 ff 10 00 00 1c  00 00 00 fd 00 38 4c 1e

(--) Nov 25 23:16:00 NVIDIA(GPU-0):   52 0e 00 0a 20 20 20 20  20 20 00 00 00 fc 00 4c

(--) Nov 25 23:16:00 NVIDIA(GPU-0):   57 39 38 0a 20 20 20 20  20 20 20 20 00 00 00 ff

(--) Nov 25 23:16:00 NVIDIA(GPU-0):   ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

(--) Nov 25 23:16:00 NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

(II) Nov 25 23:16:00 NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 9400 GT (G96) at PCI:2:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) Nov 25 23:16:00 NVIDIA(0): Memory: 1048576 kBytes

(--) Nov 25 23:16:00 NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 62.94.4b.00.36

(II) Nov 25 23:16:00 NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) Nov 25 23:16:00 NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) Nov 25 23:16:00 NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 9400 GT at PCI:2:0:0:

(--) Nov 25 23:16:00 NVIDIA(0):     CRT-1

(--) Nov 25 23:16:00 NVIDIA(0): CRT-1: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(WW) Nov 25 23:16:00 NVIDIA(0): Option "UseDisplayDevice" requested "DFP", but no unused DFPs

(WW) Nov 25 23:16:00 NVIDIA(0):     are available.

(II) Nov 25 23:16:00 NVIDIA(0): Option "UseDisplayDevice" "DFP" converted to "".

(WW) Nov 25 23:16:00 NVIDIA(0): Unable to find any of the requested display device "" in the

(WW) Nov 25 23:16:00 NVIDIA(0):     list of available display devices "CRT-1".

(II) Nov 25 23:16:00 NVIDIA(0): Mode Validation Overrides for CRT-1:

(II) Nov 25 23:16:00 NVIDIA(0):     NoEdidModes

(II) Nov 25 23:16:00 NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-1

(WW) Nov 25 23:16:00 NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1440x900"; removing.

(II) Nov 25 23:16:00 NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) Nov 25 23:16:00 NVIDIA(0):     "1280x960"

(II) Nov 25 23:16:00 NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"

(II) Nov 25 23:16:00 NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 960

(==) Nov 25 23:16:00 NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from built-in default

(**) Nov 25 23:16:00 NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) Nov 25 23:16:00 NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) Nov 25 23:16:00 NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

(II) Nov 25 23:16:00 NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

(II) Nov 25 23:16:00 NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

(II) Nov 25 23:16:00 NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

(II) Nov 25 23:16:00 NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

(II) Nov 25 23:16:00 NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) Nov 25 23:16:00 NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) Nov 25 23:16:00 NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) Nov 25 23:16:00 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x960"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) Nov 25 23:16:00 NVIDIA(0): Initialized OpenGL Acceleration

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

(II) Nov 25 23:16:00 NVIDIA(0): Initialized X Rendering Acceleration

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "PreferredMode" is not used

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" is not used

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "DRI" is not used

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoBandwithTest" is not used

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "IgnoreEdidFreqs" is not used

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "EnablePageFlip" is not used

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "nvidia" is not used

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "ReducedBlanking" is not used

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

record: RECORD extension enabled at configure time.

record: This extension is known to be broken, disabling extension now..

record: http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20500

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: always reports core events

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) Mouse0: Found keys

(II) Mouse0: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"

(**) Mouse0: always reports core events

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(WW) Mouse0: device file already in use. Ignoring.

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Mouse0"

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"

(**) Mouse1: always reports core events

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

(II) Mouse1: Found keys

(II) Mouse1: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Genius Optical Mouse

(**) Genius Optical Mouse: always reports core events

(**) Genius Optical Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) Genius Optical Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) Genius Optical Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) Genius Optical Mouse: Found relative axes

(II) Genius Optical Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Genius Optical Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) Genius Optical Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Genius Optical Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Genius Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Genius Optical Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Genius Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

(II) Genius Optical Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(WW) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: device file already in use. Ignoring.

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)

(II) Genius Optical Mouse: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Mouse1: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Mouse0: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

```

mi xorg.conf

```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder62)  Mon May 11 15:57:20 PDT 2009

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "AIGLX" "true"

#....Rest of serverlayout section

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "SendCoreEvents"

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "SendCoreEvents"

#....Rest of serverlayout section

    

    

EndSection

Section "Files"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "glx"

#   Load  "dri2"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "wfb"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "type1"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "AllowMouseOpenFail"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "es"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "evdev"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/event0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "evdev"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse[2]"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "ButtonNumber" "5"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "InputFashion" "Mouse"

    Option         "Name" "Autodetection"

    Option         "Protocol" "imps/2"

    Option         "Vendor" "Sysp"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse[3]"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"

    Option         "InputFashion" "Mouse"

    Option         "Name" "Autodetection"

    Option         "Protocol" "imps/2"

    Option         "Vendor" "Sysp"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

         # multisync

        # multisync

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Monitor Vendor"

    ModelName      "Monitor Model"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

    ModeLine       "1440x900R" 88.75 1440 1488 1520 1600 900 903 909 926 +hsync -vsync

    ModeLine       "1280x960R" 85.25 1280 1328 1360 1440 960 963 967 988 +hsync -vsync

    Option         "UseEDIDFreqs" "FALSE"

    Option         "UseEDIDDpi" "FALSE"

    Option         "ModeValidation" "NoEdidModes"

    Option         "PreferredMode" "1440x900"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "G71 [GeForce 7300 GS]"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

#    Option "ExactModeTimingsDVI" "TRUE"

#    Option "ModeValidation" "DFP-0: NoEdidDFPMaxSizeCheck, NoVesaModes"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Card0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    Option         "DisableGLXRootClipping" "True" ## got rid of black cube problem

    Option         "DamageEvents" "True"

    Option         "RenderAccel" "on"

    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

    Option         "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

    Option         "DRI" "true"

    Option         "NoBandwithTest" "1"

    Option         "IgnoreEdidFreqs" "1"

    Option         "CursorShadow" "1"

    Option         "CursorShadowAlpha" "64"

    Option         "EnablePageFlip" "true"

    Option         "nvidia" "2"

    Option         "ReducedBlanking" "true"

    Option         "UseEDID" "boolean"

    Option         "UseEvents" "false"

    Option         "DynamicTwinView" "0"

    Option         "UseDisplayDevice" "DFP"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Modes      "1440x900" "1280x960" "1024x768"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       4

        Modes      "1440x900" "1280x960" "1024x768"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       8

        Modes      "1440x900" "1280x960" "1024x768"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       15

        Modes      "1440x900" "1280x960" "1024x768"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       16

        Modes      "1440x900" "1280x960" "1024x768"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1440x900" "1280x960" "1024x768"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

    Option         "RENDER" "Enable"

EndSection

```

de antemano gracias por su atención

----------

## pelelademadera

```
modprobe nvidia

/etc/init.d/hald start

eselect opengl set nvidia

/etc/init.d/xdm restart
```

----------

## tuxmaniaco

buscando encontre el log de kdm

```
********************************************************************************

Note that your system uses syslog. All of kdm's internally generated messages

(i.e., not from libraries and external programs/scripts it uses) go to the

daemon.* syslog facility; check your syslog configuration to find out to which

file(s) it is logged. PAM logs messages related to authentication to authpriv.*.

********************************************************************************

X.Org X Server 1.7.1

Release Date: 2009-10-23

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r5-tux x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux tuxmaniaco 2.6.31-gentoo-r6-tux #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Nov 20 21:30:09 Local time zone must be set-- x86_64

Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=tux3 ro root=811 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 video=vesafb:1280x1024-32@50 splash=silent,fadein,theme:natural_gentoo

Build Date: 21 November 2009  03:31:10AM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.16.0

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Nov 23 19:23:24 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

dlopen: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//driversnvidia_drv.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//driversnvidia_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (loader failed, 7)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

X.Org X Server 1.7.1

Release Date: 2009-10-23

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r5-tux x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux tuxmaniaco 2.6.31-gentoo-r6-tux #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Nov 20 21:30:09 Local time zone must be set-- x86_64

Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=tux3 ro root=811 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 video=vesafb:1280x1024-32@50 splash=silent,fadein,theme:natural_gentoo

Build Date: 24 November 2009  08:29:29PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.16.0

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Nov 24 19:52:05 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

dlopen: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//driversnvidia_drv.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//driversnvidia_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (loader failed, 7)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

X.Org X Server 1.7.1

Release Date: 2009-10-23

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r5-tux x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux tuxmaniaco 2.6.31-gentoo-r6-tux #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Nov 20 21:30:09 Local time zone must be set-- x86_64

Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=tux3 ro root=811 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 video=vesafb:1280x1024-32@50 splash=silent,fadein,theme:natural_gentoo

Build Date: 24 November 2009  08:29:29PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.16.0

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Nov 24 20:03:29 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

dlopen: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//driversnvidia_drv.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//driversnvidia_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (loader failed, 7)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

X.Org X Server 1.7.1

Release Date: 2009-10-23

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r5-tux x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux tuxmaniaco 2.6.31-gentoo-r6-tux #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Nov 20 21:30:09 Local time zone must be set-- x86_64

Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=tux3 ro root=811 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 video=vesafb:1280x1024-32@50 splash=silent,fadein,theme:natural_gentoo

Build Date: 25 November 2009  08:38:14PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.16.0

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Nov 26 01:18:20 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

dlopen: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//driversnvidia_drv.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//driversnvidia_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (loader failed, 7)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

X.Org X Server 1.7.1

Release Date: 2009-10-23

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r5-tux x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux tuxmaniaco 2.6.31-gentoo-r6-tux #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Nov 20 21:30:09 Local time zone must be set-- x86_64

Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=tux3 ro root=811 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 video=vesafb:1280x1024-32@50 splash=silent,fadein,theme:natural_gentoo

Build Date: 25 November 2009  08:38:14PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.16.0

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Nov 26 01:21:52 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

dlopen: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//driversnvidia_drv.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//driversnvidia_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (loader failed, 7)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

Fatal server error:

Server is already active for display 0

   If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock

   and start again.

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Fatal server error:

Server is already active for display 0

   If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock

   and start again.

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Fatal server error:

Server is already active for display 0

   If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock

   and start again.

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

```

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## pelelademadera

proba haciendo un nvidia-xconfig. y intenta levantar de nuevo el xdm

----------

## tuxmaniaco

Ok lo intente de nuevo y el mismo error, asi que emergi el GDM y arranco sin ningun problema, funcionando la aceleracion grafica sin problemas, Pero me ha gustado mas el KDM....

----------

